# Kontext(Arbeitsflächen)-menü anpassen



## asmodis! (27. Januar 2004)

Hi Leutz,

Ich klicke mit der Rechten Maustaste auf einen freien Bereich, und hab dann irgendwo den Punkt "Neu erstellen". Wenn ich mit der Maus darüber fahre kann ich auswählen was ich erstellen will(Textdatei, Verzeichnis........). Ich will aber auch andere Sachen  erstellen  können und dazu muss ich der Ding anpassen können

Jetzt ist die Frage, wie das funktioniert. Für Vorschläge oder Lösungen gleich mal danke

MFG
asmo


----------



## Sway (27. Januar 2004)

Ich weiss nicht wovon du sprichst. Ich nehme mal an, das du von einem Windowmanager sprichst, aber von welchem? KDE, GNOME, XFCE, FLUXBOX, OPENBOX, PEKWM, ....


----------



## JohannesR (27. Januar 2004)

Ich würde jede Wette eingehen dass es sich um KDE handelt...


----------



## asmodis! (27. Januar 2004)

Sorry , 

Versionen hab ich völlig vergessen hinzuschreiben.

Suse Linux 9.0
KDE 3.?


----------

